# Best Graphics Card in Laptop



## Gourav Kundu (May 25, 2012)

I want to know whether Nvidia Gt420m is better than Nvidia Gt540m or not ? Please explain how ?


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 25, 2012)

Only if you have used google....540M is 20%+ More faster than 420M. Compare specs and you will see why its better.


----------



## Gourav Kundu (May 26, 2012)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Only if you have used google....540M is 20%+ More faster than 420M. Compare specs and you will see why its better.



Actually I want to run some CAD applications and I have heard that Nvidia Gt420m handles that nicely but I am not sure about Nvidia gt540m ( 2GB as on Dell XPS 15 ), so please tell me which is better, should i also look at HP Dv6 7012tx  in which Nvidia gt630m ( 2GB ) is available/installed, ?


----------



## Sujeet (May 26, 2012)

Gt630m>gt540m>gt420m.


----------

